# Smallest external filter to fit in fluval 90 cabinet



## Ajm200 (3 Apr 2016)

Hi,

Please can I have some advice/recommendations.

I'm looking for a small external filter that will fit under my fluval Roma 90. The doors are ridiculously narrow so need a filter less than 17cm wide with narrow hoses as the cutouts on the back of the tank are impractical too.  

I currently have an Eheim aqua ball and Eheim biopower internal filter in it but they take up a lot of space and don't look very good.

Anyone running an external filter on one of these tanks?


I'd consider putting the filter alongside the tank if I could get the hoses to fit in the lid.  


The tank is running as a low tech  black water setup with anubias and Java fern.   Lots of bogwood covered in plants and lots of leaf litter 

It houses 15 neon tetra, panda cories and few shrimp. I plan to add chilli Rasbora at some point 
Thanks
Amanda


----------



## FIsh i (3 Apr 2016)

Hey Amanda
I've.got the same problem, I have been looking at external canisters to run along side my tank as space is at a minimum.
So options are so far Aqua one ocellaris 400, denerie scaper flow but my fav Is the ehiem 2211 just 4" wide going to switch out intake and out takes for liyy pipes etc
Hope this helps

Justin


----------



## Deleted member 14902 (7 Apr 2016)

I had a fluval roma 90 a few years ago and from what I remember a fluval 106 fits under the cabinet (may have to remove a shelf if there is one)


----------



## MrHidley (8 Apr 2016)

I used to have an eheim classic 2215 on mine, but I made slight cuts in the cutouts on the rim of the tank, they're only really designed for power cables.


----------

